

Show HN: Connected sensor changes centuries-old sport (ice fishing) - bobbaddeley
http://deepfreezefishing.com/bluetipz

======
bobbaddeley
Hey, HN. I wanted to show off the hardware startup I've been working on. It's
a sensor for ice fishing that alerts you when you've got a strike. This way
you can sit in your shack and drink beer without having to constantly check
your holes outside.

It uses Bluetooth Low Energy, and we've got apps for iOS and Android.

We started in April and managed to have our product developed and in stores in
at least 6 states by October. We're currently manufacturing it ourselves here
in Wisconsin.

